# son qui grésille avec ubuntu avec un mac mini !



## irving010 (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous!!

Après plusieurs recherche sur le net,j'ai pas réussi à trouvé la solution...
Je me suis lancé depuis peu dans l'univers Linuxien avec mon mac mini! Franchement je suis conquis! Mais voilà , le seul petit problème , c'est que lorsque je met de la musique , il y a un léger grésillement de temps en temps. Bon je survis malgré cela , mais ça serait quand même plus confortable d'avoir un son clair au lieu d'avoir l'impression que la musique tourne sur une platine plein de poussière....

Voilà , j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à résoudre ce petit soucis!


----------



## irving010 (8 Février 2009)

Alors je ne sais pas quelle magie... mais le son est maintenant nickel! J'ai installé plusieurs lecteur de musique ( vlc , banshee , ...) pour un peu les comparer... et depuis lors , plus aucun problème !
Peut-être cela venait des codecs... en tout cas maintenant je suis un ptit pinguin heureux


----------



## irving010 (8 Février 2009)

j'ai redémarré et maintenant les petit grésillments sont revenus.... ZUT !!!
Si quelqu'un a le même soucis et a trouvé une solution.... ou si toutes autres personnes a une bonne idées ... je suis preneur !


----------



## Psylo (5 Mars 2009)

irving010 a dit:


> j'ai redémarré et maintenant les petit grésillments sont revenus.... ZUT !!!
> Si quelqu'un a le même soucis et a trouvé une solution.... ou si toutes autres personnes a une bonne idées ... je suis preneur !


En fait c'est tout simplement le volume de ta carte son qui est à fond, donc ça sature, baisse le à 90%, ne l'utilise jamais au max.


----------

